# polite form of address in Czech



## Setwale_Charm

Ahoj!
 I was wondering about formal language in Czech correspondence. Does it still require the use of the grammatical third person with "pan/pani"?
 Is it on no account possible to ever use "Vy/Vas/Vam"?


----------



## mishiczka

Definitively use the grammatical third person with pan/pani and also definitively use Vy/Vas/Vam.

The way I'd start a formal letter depends on the situation.  If you're addressing a certain person: Vážený pane Smith, Vážená paní Smithová  ... Also note that Czech people like to be called by their highest achieved title - for example professor or doctor, etc.  Also, and now I'm getting in a bit too deep, if it's a professor you're addressing, in Czech it is _pan profesor_ or _pan učitel-paní učitelka_ in case it is a teacher.

If this doesn't help you, then you should make it clearer what is the purpose of the letter, etc.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I am simply writing a letter to a journalist, no title but no familiarity either.


----------



## ManagaCTAG

Do you know his name? You should start the letter with "*Vazeny pane Mrkvicko*"...

The address would be:
*Vazeny pan *
*Jiri Mrkvicka*
Street
Town etc.

In the letter you zre obliged to use the third person.

Hope I helped


----------



## capials

ManagaCTAG said:


> Do you know his name? You should start the letter with "*Vazeny pane Mrkvicko*"...
> 
> The address would be:
> *Vazeny pan *
> *Jiri Mrkvicka*
> Street
> Town etc.
> 
> In the letter you zre obliged to use the third person.
> 
> Hope I helped


----------



## capials

Let's talk about the vocative ? 5th.case.  Pátym pádem voláme !


----------



## Plzenak

hehe pan Mrkvicka


----------



## ManagaCTAG

capials said:


> Let's talk about the vocative ? 5th.case. Pátym pádem voláme !


 
If you want to talk about the vocative create a new thread...


----------



## capials

Bonues Dias,

Mira!
          ůĕřžšýť
Vážený pane ! nowhere within the thread is the important vocative question raised .Why a new thread ? vouvoyer , tutoyer ,yes' was touched upon but the seven cases in Czech not !
Yours *capials*


----------



## capials

I am new to this  new threads etc.    Capials


----------



## winpoj

I wonder what "third person" is being referred to in this thread. Especially as Setwale suggests it as an alternative to "vykání". Do you mean the so called "onikání"? If so, it is certainly not used anymore.


----------



## capials

I am old enough to remember 1937 say ,when the feudal address would still be used:
to a lady present in the 3rd person singular " would she close the door" ,for example.


----------



## capials

*Onikání* mě zajimá   Váš capials 







 CÁÉÍíŠřů¹~š˜Žý ííž   šÁÉÍíŠřů¹~š˜Žý íížťčřčěťůžýřú


----------



## ManagaCTAG

We don't use *onikani* any more.


----------



## bibax

> We don't use onikani any more.


Not true. 

We use *onikání* in Jewish anekdotes:

Co si přejou, Kohn? = What do they (_= you_) wish, Kohn?
Vědí, Roubíček, co je nového? = Do they (_= you_) know, Roubíček, what's the news?
Kohn, já jim říkal, že ... = Kohn, I told them (_= you_) that ...

We can use the third person (in singular or plural) instead of *vykání*. It is relatively common in restaurants and shops.

Co si slečna přeje? = What does mademoiselle wish? - singular
Co si slečny budou přát? = What will young ladies wish? - plural

*Onikání* is different:

Co si budou přát, slečno? = What will they wish, mademoiselle?


----------



## winpoj

You are right, Bibax, but the original question was about formal Czech correspondence. I am afraid that Setwale was given incorrect advice that s/he should use the third person to address people there.


----------



## bibax

I am afraid that no one answered the original question correctly.

In formal letters it is obligarory to use *vykání*, i.e. you-form (like in English or French, unlike in Spanish or German).

For example:

Vážený pane Mrkvičko, _(= vocative)_

na *Vaši* žádost ze dne ... *Vám* sděluji následující: ....

S pozdravem

Isidor Vopička

If you are addressing an organization (company, institution, etc.) you can avoid *vykání* and use the third person.

For example:

Kola-Loka Česká republika, s.r.o.
Českobudějovická 999
Praha 4

Věc:  Stížnost na množství cukru v nápoji Skřítek.

Žádám společnost Kola-Loka o snížení množství cukru v nápoji prodávaném pod obchodním názvem Skřítek. V případě, že fa Kola-Loka nesníží množství cukru v předmětném nápoji do konce tohoto roku, budu nucena podniknout příslušné právní kroky.

S pozdravem

Kalista Šeredová


----------



## capials

šÁÉÍíŠřů¹~š˜Žý ííž   šÁÉÍíŠřů¹~š˜Žý íížťčřčěťůžýřú

Milý pane Bibax,

Velmi dobrá práce. Díký.


----------



## ManagaCTAG

bibax said:


> Not true.
> 
> We use *onikání* in Jewish anekdotes:
> 
> Co si přejou, Kohn? = What do they (_= you_) wish, Kohn?
> Vědí, Roubíček, co je nového? = Do they (_= you_) know, Roubíček, what's the news?
> Kohn, já jim říkal, že ... = Kohn, I told them (_= you_) that ...
> 
> We can use the third person (in singular or plural) instead of *vykání*. It is relatively common in restaurants and shops.
> 
> Co si slečna přeje? = What does mademoiselle wish? - singular
> Co si slečny budou přát? = What will young ladies wish? - plural
> 
> *Onikání* is different:
> 
> Co si budou přát, slečno? = What will they wish, mademoiselle?


 
I still think we don't use *onikani* any more. These jokes are a specific case and, as for me, I have never used onikani in my life...


----------

